# PC Overheating problem.



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I just took my PC from service a week ago. They cleaned it, dusted off, put new thermal paste etc. I installed new harddisk... The temp of harddisk was below 40. I'm from a hot place. So the weather gets hot in this time. 

But since today, I noticed, the harddisk temperature is staying between 40-42°C... And my 64bit Ubuntu already froze twice today, for the first time... Everything froze, except mouse. I checked harddisk. I checked RAM. They all are okay. I checked fans. All three are running. Then what is causing the overheat ? I don't understand... What should I do ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you getting your readings from? SMART considers everything under 50C for a HDD to be safe.

Let's see the rest of the temps:

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Where are you getting your readings from? SMART considers everything under 50C for a HDD to be safe.
> 
> Let's see the rest of the temps:
> 
> How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


That link is for windows users I guess ? Mine is Linux. Will post a detailed report of the temps tomorrow. And I checked the RAMs with memtest. And checked the CPU temp with psensor.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

:facepalm: I read that you were on Ubuntu, but I guess it didn't trigger. Sorry about that.

The PC BIOS should have your temperatures. You can read them from there.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

It's okay.
Here is the detailed report.


```
sensors
coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Core 0:       +42.0°C  (high = +76.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 1:       +38.0°C  (high = +76.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```
After performing CPU benchmark tests...

And SMART says hdd temp is 42°C. The outside temperature today is 31°C.

It hasn't overheat today after a cold restart yesterday. No GPU.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

At 42C for the HDD, its warm, but not awful. Is there a fan running air across the HDD?

Using DOS, test the drive with this software here:

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> At 42C for the HDD, its warm, but not awful. Is there a fan running air across the HDD?
> 
> Using DOS, test the drive with this software here:
> 
> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


Yes, there is a fan right underneath the harddisk sucking air, one on CPU and and one at the back below PSU, throwing the air out. I guess this is what happens.

Seagate for WD ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can use Seatools for WD, it works just fine for the Short Test which is enough to see if the drive is failing.

If you don't wish to use SeaTools, there also WD's Lifeguard:

WD Support / Downloads

I would assume the PC is still freezing while running? If its not too much trouble, you may want tot swap the HDD fan to blow air rather than to take it.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can use Seatools for WD, it works just fine for the Short Test which is enough to see if the drive is failing.
> 
> If you don't wish to use SeaTools, there also WD's Lifeguard:
> 
> ...


After monitoring two days: 
It was good yesterday but froze today once. And the HDD temp came to 44°C. CPU temp stays around 38-47°C. Smart still saying disk is okay ( and it should be. I bought it few weeks ago).

I will run the Seagate tool tomorrow or today and post a result.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

SMART will only be triggered if it goes to 50C or above. Let me know the short test results of SeaTools.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> SMART will only be triggered if it goes to 50C or above. Let me know the short test results of SeaTools.


I was trying right now. But I don't know why... The startup disk burners in my system don't want to burn the seatool to the USB... I don't know what is wrong or what I'm doing wrong... I followed the instruction.

Tried with WD too... That also not working. Right now, I posted a thread in Linux forum to know how to boot this WD tool... I did everything I knew of.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Booted like cool Linux user  With some help though.

Please See the attachment for the short test log.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would assume you got it then, great. Also the HDD doesn't appear to be failing which is also good.

I don't see this as being a hardware issue with your system and more likely a software one. I don't have extensive knowledge in Ubuntu, so best if you contact the Linux guys to see what they have to say about the freezing.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would assume you got it then, great. Also the HDD doesn't appear to be failing which is also good.
> 
> I don't see this as being a hardware issue with your system and more likely a software one. I don't have extensive knowledge in Ubuntu, so best if you contact the Linux guys to see what they have to say about the freezing.


And the heating ?

42° was when my old HDD was failing with 300+ bad sectors... The new HDD was 38° the first week, though since then the outside temp increased too...

Should I install those harddisk fans ? 
http://www.deepcool.com/product/dcoolingaccessory/hdd/2013-12/46_614.shtml


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't see the heat being an issue.

Your CPU temps are reasonable, although slightly off from each other, and the HDD is within safe range. The hard drive cooler would be a nice touch, but first do as I said and flip the fan you have now to blow air over the hard drive instead of taking it away.


----------



## Lazy_Brad (Apr 5, 2015)

Post specs (manufacturer, model) of Power Supply and voltages as reported by BIOS.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I don't see the heat being an issue.
> 
> Your CPU temps are reasonable, although slightly off from each other, and the HDD is within safe range. The hard drive cooler would be a nice touch, but first do as I said and flip the fan you have now to blow air over the hard drive instead of taking it away.


Okay. I actually don't know which way the fan is blowing air. I will check tomorrow and report.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Almost all fans blow air towards the center sticker on one side of the fan.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Seems like it was a software problem and fixed after few updates. It didn't overheat or froze until now in these many days.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Interesting, good to know for the future.


----------

